# DA 7700 & Ultegra 6500 compatibility



## pcbike (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd like to use DA 7700 shifters (2x9) with an Ultegra 6500 crankset (53/39) and cassette (12-25). Will 6500 series front and rear derailleurs work, or do I need to pair the shifters with 7700 F/R derailleurs? Also, any issues using DA 7700 F/R derailleurs with a 6500 crankset?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

they are totally compatible...no issues mixing any of the parts


----------



## pcbike (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------

